# 4iu ED hgh year round.



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

If affordable, is it a wise move? or does it fcuk you up on the long run?

Ill also be doing a couple heavy cycles with slin throughout the year

Basicly wanting to benefit to the max of hgh, staying as lean as possible while I bulk up... but somewhat worried if it would have some sort of side effects on the thyroids or similar using hgh this way.

Hgh would be ansomone, 4iu daily. 5 day on 2 off.


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

how would this **** you up lol, if you can afford it , its a brilliant idea


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I think te same, it's just one of those things it might be "too good to be true" xD


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

everyone i know who uses it reckions its the best decision they made lol


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I ran 2iu genuine pharma every day for 18 months. It ain't all that...

Not saying it's sh1te, as the overall wellness was great, but don't expect it to work miracles size wise.

Prefer to spend my money on my track car these days.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

well its all down to dieting... I wanna bulk but stay the leanest while benefit from hgh propperly (as i think minimun 4month)

Adding cycles with slin i reckon hgh is a must.


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

4IU in terms of GH replacement therapy for the aged male is alot, as they use 1-2IU max usually, but for bodybuilding purposes you can't expect alot of gains, even with slin. But try it out and you will see, it benefits you in well-being and fat loss, but not size wise, steroids are way more effective in that department.

I see your already pretty muscular and ripped and I'd say HGH won't do much for you muscle wise in that dosage. You'd have to go 10IU+ and that is NOT as safe in the long term.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

4iu for health and well being daily, why not, ideally stick to a pharma grade product like pfizer pens


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

amar7 said:


> 4IU in terms of GH replacement therapy for the aged male is alot, as they use 1-2IU max usually, but for bodybuilding purposes you can't expect alot of gains, even with slin. But try it out and you will see, it benefits you in well-being and fat loss, but not size wise, steroids are way more effective in that department.
> 
> I see your already pretty muscular and ripped and I'd say HGH won't do much for you muscle wise in that dosage. You'd have to go 10IU+ and that is NOT as safe in the long term.


Idealy, I want to stay leaner year round while have a steafy bulk, Ill obviously do my AAS cycles but dont want to come off hgh as I feel I recover much much better, feel better, sleep better general weelbeing...etc


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Idealy, I want to stay leaner year round while have a steafy bulk, Ill obviously do my AAS cycles but dont want to come off hgh as I feel I recover much much better, feel better, sleep better general weelbeing...etc


there is no bulk with hgh only. You'll be able to keep your gains in the best case. But you'll be leaner and achieve well being effects. If that's worth for you I'd say go for it. I know for me it is that's Why I'm going for hgh only soon, knowing it won't give me gains anywhere near steroids but it will improve my general health and fat loss.


----------



## harryharry (Dec 7, 2013)

hi

i take 4iu since 3 years! itts good! i take hyges ,rips, "the Grey top", and genotropin year arround.


----------

